# Gap in prehung door



## Wench (Nov 12, 2013)

There is a gap under the prehung service door that was installed on our garage. The only thing I could think to put between it (after I cut away the spray foam) is a piece of rubber expansion strip. I'm sure there has to be something better than that. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For that situation,Azek (white PVC) board is ideal---cut and trim it for a nice fit and glue it in with silicone caulk----it is solid enough to support the aluminum thresh and waterproof.


----------



## Wench (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, that was fast. I knew there had to be a better idea, thanks. Everything is new including the exposed aggregate under the thresh.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd call whoever installed the door and have them come back and finish the job.

There shouldn't be any gaps with spray foam oozing out on a fresh install.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is definitely sitting too high. There is supposed to be a piece of Composite plastic, wher the threshdold seal sits.

Was anyone home when this was installed? It is possible that it was installed correct. But the plate it is sitting on, or Sub-floor is too high. Due to the case that finished flooring may have been thought to be higher then it is.


----------



## Wench (Nov 12, 2013)

I would call back but there is a very long story behind this siding, gutter and door install. I was just happy to get them to fix it, this was their first attempt at putting it in.:furious:


----------



## Wench (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is a closer pic, you can see how crooked it was the first time they installed it. They said our garage wasn't straight, but the guy didn't know what he was doing...obviously. A whole lot of drama happened but I got them to send someone else out to fix it. Last year we had all new concrete poured including a garage floor, they also lifted our garage 8 inches to make it higher than our house. Before when it rained it ran into the garage making the floor separate and drop.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I prefer it sitting to high than too low.

Perfect application for some ripped down PVC.


----------



## Wench (Nov 12, 2013)

Is ripped down PVC the same as Azek Board that Oh'mike recommended?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It would be better if you had a door that the threshold was on the inside of the garage, rather then having it out the outside. Any driving rain, will force itself underneath and around the Weatherstripping.

If the door was an out-swing, not an in-swing as it is. You would not see that gap.


----------



## Wench (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not worried about any rain getting under that, the cement is pitched away from the garage and there is an overhang over the door. We've already had some very hard down pours and the cement 2 to 3 feet from the service door and large garage door stays dry. Plus I've never seen a garage service door swing out


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The reasoning for having an Out-Swing is 1) Egress. 2) Security. 3) Better air tightness. 4) More Durable. Will last longer. See http://www.diychatroom.com/f104/gap-prehung-door-201815/

Some areas require garages whether they are attached or detached. To have the Outswing.

As your's is. If they did not caulk the bottom when it was placed in the opening. I would pull it and redo it, so that it is still up off the concrete somewhat. But make sure there is no way for water to get between the Threshold and Cement underneath, to seep into the garage.

You may want to just at this point, remove some of that foam and caulk with a flexible Silicon Epoxy Caulk to allow for flex, but to keep any air from getting underneath, along with water.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't just use caulk and call it a day. Go with caulking and THEN the 3/4" azek on edge underneath as that aluminum threshold should be supported, should run from brickmold to brickmold, nailed with galv finish nails or you can buy special azek screws. Ron


----------

